
Startup Matrix is open sourced on GitHub - defrun
https://medium.com/@alex_siman/startup-matrix-is-now-on-github-d4f9853495a5
======
defrun
Data is available in open formats: CSV, JSON, Markdown. About startup matrix:
it visualizes the successful startups regarding the market they operate in and
what kind of tactics they use to differentiate from other businesses.

